# Adult Penny Turtles For Sale



## ad (Sep 15, 2005)

First time Offered, an actual breeding pair of Penny Turtles!
Triple Clutching, Live Bearers, these guys are breeding machines, they have been supplying shonky pet shops and the gullible for decades.
$2000 for the pair - act quickly - sure to be sold fast at that price!
Also got a nice bridge for sale.
Serious Buyers Only


----------



## peterescue (Sep 15, 2005)

Is that the male and the female ad??????????
Which bridge are you selling, Id like a new one to go next to my bridge that I bought here in Sydney.


----------



## Hickson (Sep 15, 2005)

At that price they would more accurately be named as 100,000-Penny Turtles!
LOL



Hix


----------



## olivehydra (Sep 15, 2005)

Damn, just spent my last 2K on a King Brown x Carpet :cry:


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 15, 2005)

Can I see a pic or two of the last offspring? If they are proven breeders this should not be a problem for you? Oh, what the heck, that's a good price even if they turn out to be two males! OK mate, I'll take 'em!! Send me your bank details and your address and credit card number and I'll deposit the cash straight into your account. Just give me a month or two after you send the details.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

africancichlidau said:


> Can I see a pic or two of the last offspring? If they are proven breeders this should not be a problem for you? Oh, what the heck, that's a good price even if they turn out to be two males! OK mate, I'll take 'em!! Send me your bank details and your address and credit card number and I'll deposit the cash straight into your account. Just give me a month or two after you send the details.




:lol: Ditto


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

i'll give you $10,000 if you can prove by DNA evidence that they produce pennie's!!!!


----------



## alexr (Sep 16, 2005)

Would you be willing to seperate? I already have enough Bridges


----------



## Dicco (Sep 16, 2005)

Haha  , Eastern Long Neck and Murray?


----------



## Hickson (Sep 16, 2005)

alexr said:


> Would you be willing to seperate? I already have enough Bridges



Every bridge needs an architecturally unique concert hall to stick under it. I have several you and peterescue can buy. All come complete with sails.



Hix


----------



## peterescue (Sep 16, 2005)

dont try and pull the wool over this little black ducks eyes Hix, you cant sell the Opera House, I already own it :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

*Turtles*



peterescue said:


> dont try and pull the wool over this little black ducks eyes Hix, you cant sell the Opera House, I already own it :mrgreen:


 :evil: Well I own Uluru, and whilst on the subject when are you sending me the rent you owe for the opera house? :evil:


----------

